
Opinion Corridor: widespread self-censorship - jacobn
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Opinion_corridor
======
jacobn
From the quote in the article:

Sweden didn't become like Denmark, thank goodness. Maybe the opinion corridor
helped. But the price was too high: widespread self-censorship, a fear to
examine reality objectively, a diminished belief in the power of arguments.
And as a result a dumbed-down public, moral-panicked politicians and social
problems that should have gotten attention and been dealt with a long time
ago. It proved to be an expensive corridor.

— Ann-Charlotte Marteus, Expressen, 24 May 2015

